

Sony's rumored 'Lens G' turns any phone into a point-and-shoot camera - bane
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/12/4614442/sonys-lens-camera-rx100-ii-lens-sensor-photo-leak

======
benologist
The Verge's rumored 'authors' turn everyone else's work into their ad
impressions.

[http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-hot-first-images-of-
the-n...](http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-hot-first-images-of-the-new-dsc-
qx10-and-dsc-qx100-lens-cameras/)

